# NUST Entrance Test (NET)-2013 Notice



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

******NUST ENTRANCE TEST (NET)-2013 NOTICE******

The new system of UG admissions at NUST is being implemented in the year 2013. The salient features of the new system are given below:

The process of entrance test is delinked from admission process.

During an admission cycle, candidates can appear in entrance test more than once to improve their score, and apply for admission separately on the basis of best score when applications are invited tentatively in May-June.

Computer based entrance tests for all disciplines will be held in multiple sessions at NUST Campus Islamabad according to the following schedule:

First Session (NET 1) - April
Second Session (NET 2) - July

Paper based entrance test will be conducted in Karachi and Quetta only once in July.

Candidates who have cleared FSc (Part-I) or O level exam with minimum 60 % marks (or equivalent) are eligible to apply. For detailed criteria for eligibility and ineligibility please visit Undergraduate Admission section.

General Awareness portion in the NET has been replaced with Intelligence test questions having same weighting. i.e. 5%
Processing fee for entrance test and admission will be charged separately according to following structure:

Entrance Test Fee (per exam): - Rs. 2000/- 

Admission Processing Fee (per programme):

Candidates applying on the basis of NET - Rs.1000/-
SAT National - Rs.3000/- or USD 35
SAT International - Rs.6000/- or USD 70

The result of NET will remain valid for the current admission cycle only which will culminate in Fall 2013.


----------



## Mugheera (Feb 2, 2013)

dude please clarify if NUST also facilitates with medical programs... I have heard that NUST runs engineering programs only.... ????


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Mugheera said:


> dude please clarify if NUST also facilitates with medical programs... I have heard that NUST runs engineering programs only.... ????


NUST also offers MBBS/BDS at Army Medical College and Applied Bio-sciences at[FONT=arial, sans-serif] Atta-ur-Rehman School of Applied Bio-sciences....
[/FONT][h=3][/h]


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Nabeel Haider said:


> NUST also offers MBBS/BDS at Army Medical College and Applied Bio-sciences at Atta-ur-Rehman School of Applied Bio-sciences....


Hi can u please tell that when will the applications procesure start for NET1?
and when will the admission process of AMC start?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Hi can u please tell that when will the applications procesure start for NET1?
> and when will the admission process of AMC start?


There is no news about it yet... But most probably be announced in march...


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Nabeel Haider said:


> There is no news about it yet... But most probably be announced in march...


ok thanks a lot


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

it also offers engineering programs too


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Gohar AJmal said:


> it also offers engineering programs too


Obviously


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

oops i posted on a wrong thread :O
sorry i am new here


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: NUST Entrance Test (Net)-2013 Notice*



Awais Ishaq said:


> Hi can u please tell that when will the applications procesure start for NET1?
> and when will the admission process of AMC start?


Registration for April-May session will start from 15 March (to 5 April) and for June-July session registration will start from 1-May (to 30 May) 

This picture attached is of the ad in Jang daily (6 march)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Registration for NET-1 has closed. Registration for NET-2 will start on 15th May and end on 10th June.
Information from Undergraduate Admission 2013


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Registration for NET-2 has started. Deadline is 10th June. MBBS/BDS test will be on 14th July (paper based) in the afternoon. For more info on registration and time table visit Undergraduate Admission 2013


----------

